# sarg report



## cracker1985 (May 14, 2012)

*sarg+domain users*

Hi everyone,

I have a squid + ntlm + sarg. Configured normally and this server is production server. I have two types of users: domain users (samba) and workgroup users (IP based). When sarg generates a report I cannot see per  domain user information. It only seems to generate IP based report information. When *I* change sarg.conf

```
resolve_ip yes
```
 and run the sarg command: 
	
	



```
IP to name resolution (getnameinfo) on IP address x.x.x.x failed with error 4 - Non-recoverable failure in name resolution
```

Please help.


----------



## cracker1985 (May 24, 2012)

I am running 

squid 3
samba 
Sarg
I have two thype of users : Domain based , IP Based (workgroup)
Squid is my proxy for  Windows clients in an Active Directory Domain and workgroup. I have this setup so that it authenticates users transparenlty. 
When browsing my squid log "access.log" I can see data being generated and usernames from AD.

When using sarg to generate reports, under the colum "USERID" all I am seeing is the IP address and not the AD username. Does anyone know how to correct this so it displays AD usernames instead.

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Please don't double post.

Thread 32037


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2012)

[ merged ]


----------

